# New food really got rid of tear staining



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Hey i just wanted to say this new food i switched sunny to a few weeks ago almost totally got rid of his tear staining. Its soo cool lol i was cleaning his face everyday but i got sickand havnt been doing it lately but his face is cleaner than it was when i cleaned it every day! Just wanted to share this lol its PMI exclusive puppy food and i am really happy with it sunny loves it to he eats it all before i would givie him as much as he would eat but now he eats so much of this that even when he wants more i dont give it to him becuase he already ate a ton







I am trying to get a photo of his face but he just dosnt feel like sitting still right now lol my little baby dosnt look like a puppy anymore he looks like a adult maltese







awww


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Booms the same way, except he's eating chicken soup...

I think its the lack of dyes


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok this isnt a very good photo i just took it he is sitting under my computer desk...near all the scary wires lol thank god he never had bothered them.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, I am glad that helped with Sunny's lil' face.







He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Very cute picture! I'm glad the food swap worked for you!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thats great!!! he looks so grown up now! cute!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm jealous!







Sunny is beautiful!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Aww gee thanks guys sunny is so proud of himself lol you cant really tell in the photos of him but he is a huge maltese (well 10lbs) but even though he is so out of standerd in that aspect i think he looks totally teh breed


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

What's PMI?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... what a cutie!







Love the bandana


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That worked great! He is darling!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley's staining has improved GREATLY since switching him to Chicken Soup. I also have been diligent about keeping those crazy stray hairs that come out the corners of his eyes trimmed VERY short. So far so good...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 18 2005, 05:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did we ever determine if Chicken Soup is a "holistic" food?







I'd like to give it a try too!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30225
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it is holistic, it doesn't say it is anyway...but it does sound good to me! Here are the ingredients that I got off of a website that sold it...

_Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul 

Fresh, Never Frozen, Hormone-Free Chicken is #1 The number one ingredient in ALL Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's SoulT brand dog and cat foods. We use only fresh, never frozen, hormone-free chicken as the base of our formulas to provide a more satisfying, healthier, wholesome meal for your pet. Naturally Pure Fruits, Herbs, and Vegetables Provides many of Mother Nature's best vitamins and minerals and natural sources of antioxidants for healthy cell structure and improved immune system. Multiple, Whole Grains for Better Health We all know the health benefits of a diet containing multiple grains-and dogs and cats benefit, too. Whole grains are an excellent source of soluble fiber and a great part of healthy diet._


_Important Information:
We are committed to producing a superior quality, pure, wholesome pet food using only the finest, freshest ingredients available. In fact, we are so confident your pet will not only love the taste, but we guarantee you will see a difference in not only the way your pet looks and feels but also their level of overall health or your money back. See bag for details. _

_Ingredients:
Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, turkey meal, whole grain brown rice, whole grain white rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, potatoes, cracked pearled barley, millet, duck, salmon, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, kelp, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, chicory root extract, carrots, peas, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake. Vitamins and minerals. 

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein 28 
Crude Fat 17 
Moisture 10 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 3.3 
Crude Fiber 3 
Omega-3 Fatty Acid 0.5 
Sodium 0.3 _


_Premium Grade Chicken Fat: 
The chicken fat we use is one of the most digestible of pet food fat sources, and perfect for dogs and cats, it also yields optimum levels of linoleic (Omega-6) fatty acids. 

Extra Information:
Contains Fresh, Never Frozen, Chicken and Turkey with Potatoes, Salmon, Duck, Carrots, and Peas- Special Shape that Puppies Love-Naturally Preserved _


Brinkley really likes it, and so far...I really like it too! The ingredients and descriptions really set well with me. I tried the canned, but he didn't care for it. He likes the dry kibble. I was looking on a cat forum, and some were really giving Chicken Soup a hard time b/c it was made by the Diamond company and evidently that company has been in some negative news before. But then one poster said that many companies have low end products and high end products and that this is one of their higher end lines of food. Lots of people on the cat site feed it to theirs too.
Like I said, for right now it is working great for us, and I am probably going to switch the cats to it as soon as I can get hold of some more. I have to drive almost an hour to get it.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I did find a place around here that sells the chicken soup food, which is proubly better than the pmi (http://www.pminutrition.com/main.html), but i just dont really like to give the store that sells it my money because its mostly a store that sells puppies but then has a room with like food and toys and beds and stuff but i just dont really like the idea of giving them my money, besides that the lady who owns that place has always been really rude to me when i go in


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 19 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Thanks for the info about Chicken Soup.  When Toby runs out of ONE of his foods, I think I may try replacing it that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30352*


[/QUOTE]

all 3 of mine love chicken soup







I buy the 1.5 pound bags, they only last about 4-6 days, but the food stays fresher this way and they are only $1.99 a bag, I buy like 10 at a time and it lasts me a while. I think it is better than getting the huge bag. THey just came out with a new 6 pound size that I think I might buy, with 3 I think that will go fast enough to stay fresh!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Jan 19 2005, 11:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all 3 of mine love chicken soup







I buy the 1.5 pound bags, they only last about 4-6 days, but the food stays fresher this way and they are only $1.99 a bag, I buy like 10 at a time and it lasts me a while. I think it is better than getting the huge bag. THey just came out with a new 6 pound size that I think I might buy, with 3 I think that will go fast enough to stay fresh!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30489
[/B][/QUOTE]


I bought the six pound bag and it was much cheaper than buying the smaller bags. I poured about 1/2 of it into an empty popcorn tin that seals really well. I resealed the rest of the bag up really tight. The tin can should keep it fairly fresh I think. It will take Brinkley almost 3 months to go through that whole bag. With your three...the six pound bag should be fine.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I feed Lexi Innova and the store owner told me that if I would not use the bag up in 6 weeks I should freeze half of it. I divided up the bag into about 6 freezer bags. It froze great. When I got low I would take out a bag and let it thaw.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 20 2005, 02:21 PM
> *I feed Lexi Innova and the store owner told me that if I would not use the bag up in 6 weeks I should freeze half of it.  I divided up the bag into about 6 freezer bags.  It froze great.  When I got low I would take out a bag and let it thaw.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30561*


[/QUOTE]

that is a good idea...i never thought about freezing some...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 20 2005, 01:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a good idea...i never thought about freezing some...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30565
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lexi goes through the bag in about 6 weeks so I don't do it any more but for people that feed a mixture of dog foods it would work really well. I think I used the quart size freezer bags.


----------

